# New HH Cover: Unremembered Empire



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

This has been released on the Black Library facebook page today. It's the cover to Dan Abnett's next full HH novel, Unremembered Empire, and it features 2 Primarchs, Astartes from 4 different Legions, and dozens of space ships!

Stunning work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm gonna assume that's Guilliman with Sang, and I see smurfs, BAs and White Scars. Are the guys in the middle Death Guard?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Already a thread:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119231


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Bugger! Missed it due to the title.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm gonna assume that's Guilliman with Sang, and I see smurfs, BAs and White Scars. Are the guys in the middle Death Guard?


According to the artist, Neil Roberts, they're Space Wolves.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Interesting to see that the BA's and Ultramarines are cheering where the white scars and space wolves look less than enthused..


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Space Wolves? No wonder they look pissed if this is Guilliman announcing his Imperium Secundus


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Space Wolves?


I thought the mohawk was a dead giveaway


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That art is soooo badass. I think it captures so much feeling.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I thought the mohawk was a dead giveaway


I assumed they were Imperial Fists initially, Alexis Polux and co specifically. They do look golden to me, not so much the thundercloud grey of the Wolves.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I asked Neil Roberts on twitter, and he confirmed, " okay, might be wrong, but here goes- Ultramarines, Blood Angels, White Scars & Space Wolves. Oh, & one other I can't remember. "

Not sure whether the ;-) is a subtle hint to a 5th legion, but I'd say that confirms the Wolves. The armour on the 2 in question does look yellowish, but I put that down to the lighting.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I assumed they were Imperial Fists initially, Alexis Polux and co specifically. They do look golden to me, not so much the thundercloud grey of the Wolves.


I just wish we had a bigger version (like wall-paper size) so that we could analyse all the details


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Space Wolves? No wonder they look pissed if this is Guilliman announcing his Imperium Secundus


What's the context with this? I thought Guilliman did this after the emperor fell...


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Marines are too tall compared to normal humans.



cheeto said:


> What's the context with this? I thought Guilliman did this after the emperor fell...


This happens after Fear to tread by my estimates


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nashnir said:


> Marines are too tall compared to normal humans


Comparing the floor tiles it seems you are correct. 

Sang is alive so Emp is still alive.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm, Sang doesn't seem too pleased that Gulli is helping him cheer...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He misses daddy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

cheeto said:


> What's the context with this? I thought Guilliman did this after the emperor fell...


Almost all the Heresy books so far featuring or mentioning Guilliman, indicate he is going to leave Terra to it's fate and is already starting his new Imperium from Ultramar. He's already tried to recruit Jonson, though for the moment he's ignoring his requests and is sticking with the Imperium and the Emperor, though he seems to suspect Guillimans motives. He's recruited Warsmith Dantioch of the Iron Warriors, Sanguinius and the Blood Angels arrived in Ultramar by accident at the end of _Fear to Tread_ and it looks form this picture that he's hoping they'll be up for it, although we know Sanguinius will go to Terra in the end in time to arrive before the Siege. Pollux and the remains of the Imperial Fist Istvaan fleet arrived after they thought they were following the Astronomican, quite how Guillimans managed that one I don't know. And it seems he's managed to grab hold of some White Scars and possibly Space Wolves as well.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a question.
Did the ravenguard, Salamanders and Iron Hands have any big role leading upto the Siege of Terra?
I don't mean legion battles but some battles worth of note?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Before the Heresy novels. No. Almost nothing at all, if anything was mentioned about them post-Istvaan, with the exception of Corax trying to rebuild his legion and creating monsters, though I always thought this was after the Heresy.

They've been getting more stories though with the novels. What's left of the Iron Hands have splintered and now seem to roam around the galaxy basically causing problems where ever they can for the traitors, though there should still be quite a lot of them due to only their veterans being present on Istvaan. A ships worth of them feature prominently in the events of _Angel Exterminatus_.

The Raven Guard as of the end of _Deliverance Lost_ are doing much the same, fighting a shadow war against the traitors, though unlike the Iron Hands are much more unified and of course led by their Primarch. There's also Nykona Sharrowkyn whose become part of the Iron Hands contingent aboard _The Sisypheum_, having escaped Istvaan with them.

The Salamanders on the other hand. Even now have pretty much fuck all going on in the Heresy. Don't even need all my fingers on one hand to count the amount of times they've appeared since Istvaan. If memory serves we've got Heka'tan from the short story in _Age of Darkness_, or had at least. Then there's Atesh Tarsa, an apothecary, who like Sharrowkyn also joined the crew of _The Sisypheum_ after Istvaan. They are meant to be getting a novel or two in the future however, along with the novella I've read about on here once or twice which is supposedly going to be called _Vulkan Lives_

But apart from the role _The Sisypheum_ crew played in the events of _Angel Exterminatus_, which to be honest wasn't that important in the grand scheme of things, no, no big roles as of yet.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

There should be quite a bit coming up on the Raven Guard, Salamanders and Iron Hands. BL have planned a story arc nominally titled The Shattered Legions. There's more details on my blog http://baddice.co.uk/black-library-weekender-2012-day-1-update/ but at the very least we can expect a novel, an anthology, and a limited edition novella in the next year on this. Plus, I believe one of the 10 minute advent calendar audios will involve Salamanders and/or Iron Hands.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Today's advent calendar audio short story, Strike and Fade, features Salamanders.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

This picture isn't doing much to counter the image of Guilliman as something of an egotistical megalomaniac is it...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> This picture isn't doing much to counter the image of Guilliman as something of an egotistical megalomaniac is it...


That... Or he's just dropped a ripper fart and is celebrating with his brother. Obviously, Sanguinius has just got a wiff of it by the look on his face. I've heard a Primarch fart can knock a Warlord Titan flat.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> That... Or he's just dropped a ripper fart and is celebrating with his brother. Obviously, Sanguinius has just got a wiff of it by the look on his face. I've heard a Primarch fart can knock a Warlord Titan flat.


HAHA! Must have misted the air also, given the hard time everyone is having telling who the legions are.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> That... Or he's just dropped a ripper fart and is celebrating with his brother. Obviously, Sanguinius has just got a wiff of it by the look on his face. I've heard a Primarch fart can knock a Warlord Titan flat.


It all makes sense now LOL


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> It all makes sense now LOL


Elementary my dear Watson!


----------

